

I have a game idea, not sure where to go from there... - dcozel

Hey good people of HN,<p>I have a game idea that I would like to bring to life, but am not sure how to proceed. Do any of you know of a site where I can find others to work with on this idea? I don't care about making any profit on this, I just want to create a fun game.<p>It's going to be a 2d beat-em up game where all the characters will be using musical instruments as weapons. The characters to choose from will be a brute (bass player, strong but slow), the average knight-like player (guitar player, somewhat fast and semi-strong), ranger (singer, fast and favors attacking from afar with microphone  - thus "ranger")...maybe even a drummer as a bonus character.<p>Any help would be appreciated.
======
br0ke
If you know what platform you'd like to deliver it on, find forums, IRC
channels, etc. for that platform? Lining up artists and marketing might help
you attract a developer as well ("I have an idea, make it for me" tends to get
dismissed).

~~~
dcozel
Cool thanks! I have no intention of being the "I have an idea, make it for me"
guy, as I am a programmer/graphic designer. I just am not well versed with
game programming.

~~~
pilot_pirx
If you have any content at all (code, graphics, story) you should maybe make
this available. Github would be possible or at least a simple website where
people can get as much information as possible about the actual state of the
project.

As others pointed out already, gaming sites and forums get many requests of
this kind, without some proof that you are serious about the project they
won't care about it (though will most likely give some general advice that's
helpful.) A less specialized site to post would be reddit in some of the
gaming oriented subreddits like <http://www.reddit.com/r/gamedev/>

------
kls
You might want to check out <http://www.gamasutra.com/> they are more geared
towards the game industry and you will definitely get solid advice over there.

~~~
dcozel
Yes, exactly what I was looking for. Thank you!

